# SIP: Geode, Orion, Lapis, Winston,



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

_Happiness that the future will dream (Is the happiness in the future a dream?)_
Although these bettas died at different times, they deserve to be remembered. 
Winston, my first betta. I never realized, and I wish I realized more that bettas weren't just a cute pet. They were my friends. I'm sorry that I let you suffer in stagnant water, and I promise to take better care of your little sister Gladys. Swim in peace, and I want you to live on.


Lapis. Oh sweet Lapis. Your live was too short, and I was a fool to let you and Gladys suffer from cold water and uncycled tanks. I promise to you, in your honour that my next betta will at-least have a chance to have a cycled tank. Your fins, your poor fins. Damaged by rot, you had no chance because I blew it. I'm sorry, Lapis. I knew better and I didn't even TRY! I hope you have a better live in the warm waters of betta heaven.


Orion. I'm sorry for wanting to return you when I found out you had fin rot, and maybe even velvet. I just wish you lived longer. Like Geode and Lapis, your lives were cut short. Take good care of your siblings in heaven.

And Finally, Geode. Poor Geode. I knew you werent long for this world once Dropsy got you. I just wish that you had died a peaceful death. You needn't sniffle, for your siblings will nurture you in the warm waters of betta heaven.

Sorry, I just needed to mend the betta shaped hole in my poor ol' betta shaped heart. I just hope I take better care of bettas in the future....


----------



## firewood04 (Dec 24, 2015)

SIP in the clear warm waters! You will live free there and eat well!


----------



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

firewood04 said:


> SIP in the clear warm waters! You will live free there and eat well!


Thank you for your kindness.


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 16, 2016)

There are many things in life we wish we could change but with each experience comes wisdom and knowledge.
No human is perfect, there is no way to "communicate" with our pets other than body language. We do what we know at the time.
Things always smooth out with the understanding we gain.


----------



## ChocoBetta (May 19, 2016)

LittleMan said:


> There are many things in life we wish we could change but with each experience comes wisdom and knowledge.
> No human is perfect, there is no way to "communicate" with our pets other than body language. We do what we know at the time.
> Things always smooth out with the understanding we gain.


Thank you.


----------

